# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Vegan Lucid Dreamers?

## chase

I recently went vegan (12 days now!) and my awareness has increased and so have my senses. I'm wondering if this has happened to other vegan LDers and what foods/vitamins are you taking? I think a healthy vegan diet is really good in order to have great lucid dreams. If you've ever thought about becoming a vegetarian or vegan why not give it a try? I have so much more energy and sleep more peaceful at night now than I ever did before.

Vegan or not I believe diet is key to having successful LD's.

Please share your thoughts!

-Chase

----------


## Loaf

My diets pretty poor. I'm one of those people who don't eat pork, lamb, or beef or things cooked in animal fats yet I'm happy to eat chicken and fish. I don't really eat vegan food... my friend became raw vegan recently and I've been trying some of the foods she has made. But uh, even with a crap diet I manage to have pretty good LDs regularly.

----------


## Tranquil Toad

I agree.

Fresh foods = more mental energy = more awareness = more lucid dreams.

----------


## chase

> My diets pretty poor. I'm one of those people who don't eat pork, lamb, or beef or things cooked in animal fats yet I'm happy to eat chicken and fish. I don't really eat vegan food... my friend became raw vegan recently and I've been trying some of the foods she has made. But uh, even with a crap diet I manage to have pretty good LDs regularly.



Raw vegan food seems like the BEST choice health wise. Before becoming vegan, I had good LDs as well but never had such intense awareness while awake! It's like your whole body feels different/lighter it's hard to explain. I've been out of lucid dreaming (haven't practiced in quite awhile!) but I know once I get back into it fully, that a vegan diet will increase my LD's so much more or at least intensify them drastically and make them much more rewarding!

----------


## Loaf

Oh, I bet while awake you feel much better than I do. I always feel tired, apathetic, lethargic. Too picky to change my diet though, for now. Maybe when I leave home...

----------


## username695

How could you not eat meat though? Haha

----------


## chase

> How could you not eat meat though? Haha



Honestly, after becoming vegan (being vegetarian for 1 day only) then cutting out meat/dairy completely wasn't hard at all. If you want to know if I crave meat or not and the answer is: No. I'll admit that the only things I miss are a few dairy products and that is all. But I'm sure I can get them vegan if I look.

I started out with not eating fish/seafood for years. You might have to start slow but just look at the health benefits and you will see that it just makes sense to be vegan. You will be improving your health, the planet and saving animals all at the same time. Not sure if plugging websites is against the rules but I'm a big supporter of ActionForAnimals - check out their website and read what it says about vegans.

I'm not trying to turn anyone vegan but I feel like I have to inform them about it because it is such a life changing thing that I'd feel quite guilty not sharing! -Chase

----------


## Loaf

Thats what my friend said, she sincerely doesn't miss meat or animal products.

----------


## zebrah

Loaf do you eat to much bread? I'm with username695 tho. I don't think I'll be giving up meat soon. Are you doing it for just the diet or because it's a moral thing?

----------


## Loaf

Do I eat much bread? What kind of question is that?  :tongue2:  I eat uh, a slice or two in the morning sometimes. Often have a sandwich if not, later in the day. Wheat bread only. 
I wasn't give beef, pork, or lamb while growing up. At 6 I ate some, and it made me violently ill. Thought it was just a coincidence, so tried again a year later and I became unwell again. Put me off eating it forever. Then I eventually got disgusted at the thought of eating a big disgusting cow. For some reason eating a skippy assed chicken or a fish doesn't seem so terrible.

----------


## zebrah

Your name is loaf and you said you had a bad diet it was a joke lol.

----------


## Loaf

Oh, pfft.

----------


## Nighthog

I've been thinking of going into a more vegan diet.

Tried out more vegetables and such in my dinners and snacks than meats. I've been cutting down on meats but I still eat them. I feel also more aware and lucid the days I ate more raw vegetables.

I've taken a practice to eat raw onions as of late. usually fill my loafs with a half onion spread around the random number of them. the fewer the more onions on each.

Though I will probably not stop drinking diary products or fish.

----------


## Hukif

I'm a vegetarian myself, and seem to have natural recall (Don't need to journal), don't know if its caused by ny diet though.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

I've been vegan for a little over three years now (vegetarian for nearly a year before that). I wasn't interested in lucid dreaming before turning vegan, so I can't really compare, but as far as awareness goes, I feel the same. I generally feel better on every aspect, but it's hard to know if it's due to veganism as a diet, veganism as a mental process, or just completely unrelated.

Well, given the amount of lucid dreams I manage to get, I don't think veganism is bad for lucid dreaming at all.

What would be interesting is trying to find a list of every vitamin/nutrient which is thought to have an impact on lucid dreaming (I know B6 is one of them), and then compare the amount of said nutrients that meat-eaters and vegans consume on average. Then you should be able to say if vegans have better or worse lucid dreaming capabilities... but my guess is, if there's a difference, it's not going to be a big one.

----------


## mikal_ben_dawid

I used to be a vegan and at that time period I was more sluggish and more tired. At that time I began to really try hard to begin my dream recall, which did lead to some lucid dreams, but the lucid dreams left me more tired. I became aware in my dreams and able to control myself, but as a whole did not awaken to the energy available in dreams. 
right now I am not a vegan, I eat some dairy, especially yogurt, fish and eggs. I think eggs make one sluggish, but offer large amounts of protein. Vegetarians as a whole lack glutamine as a protein, so I supplement it. It removed alot of stress from my life, mentally and physically so my body has more stamina.
The odd thing about not being a full vegetarian is that I have a good blood type for it, type A. 
I have a similar question about awareness. I wonder to what degree eating meat allows someone to take in the stress and fear of the animals right before death, because our bodies remember it, and what degree vegetarianism is a karma free diet. I think this affects our mental states (stress).
A stressed mind is poor at being lucid, i believe.

Also, while L glutamine increases the vividness of my dreams, I have been taking L Arginine also, which seems to make me tired, slower, and makes my sleep longer (more delta waves, stage four sleep). I wonder if it affects my dreams and if anyone has experience with this?

----------


## chase

> I've been thinking of going into a more vegan diet.
> 
> Tried out more vegetables and such in my dinners and snacks than meats. I've been cutting down on meats but I still eat them. I feel also more aware and lucid the days I ate more raw vegetables.
> 
> I've taken a practice to eat raw onions as of late. usually fill my loafs with a half onion spread around the random number of them. the fewer the more onions on each.
> 
> Though I will probably not stop drinking diary products or fish.



I think cutting out milk and eggs are the BEST options for diary even if you don't want to cut out all the others. Soy milk actually tastes better to me and I find it easier on your body as a lot of people have trouble consuming regular milk. You will probably notice a huge difference on a more raw food diet than anything else.





> I've been vegan for a little over three years now (vegetarian for nearly a year before that). I wasn't interested in lucid dreaming before turning vegan, so I can't really compare, but as far as awareness goes, I feel the same. I generally feel better on every aspect, but it's hard to know if it's due to veganism as a diet, veganism as a mental process, or just completely unrelated.
> 
> Well, given the amount of lucid dreams I manage to get, I don't think veganism is bad for lucid dreaming at all.
> 
> What would be interesting is trying to find a list of every vitamin/nutrient which is thought to have an impact on lucid dreaming (I know B6 is one of them), and then compare the amount of said nutrients that meat-eaters and vegans consume on average. Then you should be able to say if vegans have better or worse lucid dreaming capabilities... but my guess is, if there's a difference, it's not going to be a big one.



Yes, I agree! It would probably be a huge difference and I think taking the right vitamins especially being vegan is very important on your out come. Even non vegans should be looking into this more, and posting their results!





> I used to be a vegan and at that time period I was more sluggish and more tired. At that time I began to really try hard to begin my dream recall, which did lead to some lucid dreams, but the lucid dreams left me more tired. I became aware in my dreams and able to control myself, but as a whole did not awaken to the energy available in dreams. 
> right now I am not a vegan, I eat some dairy, especially yogurt, fish and eggs. I think eggs make one sluggish, but offer large amounts of protein. Vegetarians as a whole lack glutamine as a protein, so I supplement it. It removed alot of stress from my life, mentally and physically so my body has more stamina.
> The odd thing about not being a full vegetarian is that I have a good blood type for it, type A. 
> I have a similar question about awareness. I wonder to what degree eating meat allows someone to take in the stress and fear of the animals right before death, because our bodies remember it, and what degree vegetarianism is a karma free diet. I think this affects our mental states (stress).
> A stressed mind is poor at being lucid, i believe.
> 
> Also, while L glutamine increases the vividness of my dreams, I have been taking L Arginine also, which seems to make me tired, slower, and makes my sleep longer (more delta waves, stage four sleep). I wonder if it affects my dreams and if anyone has experience with this?



I know that if you eat meat (from an animal that really suffered or was extremely frightened during the process of being killed will highly effect one who consumes their meat!) I can only see this having a negative effect on one's body and making it much harder to sleep peacefully at night or have positive dreams for that matter. I have not felt any added tiredness after becoming vegan, though I just went off the multivitamins that I was on because they contained "gelatin" in them. So I am still in the process of finding new ones to try! I will let you know if I experience any side effects like you've stated.

----------


## Molder

I'm part vegan. I still eat fish every now and then and some eggs, but besides that I'm on an all-vegetable diet.

My final destination diet-wise is an all-raw diet. Though I haven't noticed a significant shift in dream vividness, I do agree that it promotes awareness and focus. Good thread.  :smiley:

----------


## Moto

I want an all raw diet also...because it increases your energy to the extreme.  however, it is really expensive also.  But as for diet, it def helps to do good foods, and also not to eat a great amount before bedtime.  And also stretch, and drink plenty of water during the day.  And if you drink a cup before you go to sleep, you'll wake up, an dremember your dreams.

----------


## MythicDreams

I don't really see how not eating animal products would help your awareness. Eating more fresh fruit and veg, well, that might have a difference due to the added vitamins, etc. 
Personally, I think a balanced, healthy diet would be the most beneficial. IMO you shouldn't completely cut things out of your diet. We're omnivores for a reason.

However, each to their own.

----------


## Molder

Balanced, in your sense of the word, and healthy are not really the same thing, MD. You see, the reason we people seem like omnivores is due to our bodies' incredible flexibility and adaptiveness. So we might be accustomed to a certain diet, and it might seem as though we are moderately healthy, but that doesn't at all mean that that diet is the optimal choice. Meat and dairy are by nature imperfect foods for the human body, especially dairy (would a cow feed on human milk?), but modern mass producers make those foods complete garbage. Pasteurized milk is virtually indigestible, and meet is nothing but poison, fraught with pesticides, hormones and disease.

Don't mean to start a debate though, I just felt like I had to express a point.  :smiley: 

*EDIT:* Shouldn't this be moved to The Lounge forum?

----------


## BagO

> I don't really see how not eating animal products would help your awareness. Eating more fresh fruit and veg, well, that might have a difference due to the added vitamins, etc. 
> Personally, I think a balanced, healthy diet would be the most beneficial. IMO you shouldn't completely cut things out of your diet. We're omnivores for a reason.
> 
> However, each to their own.



I don't think that not eating animal product would help awareness ether, but usually when people cut out the animal products they replace it with Fresh foods.  I'm a vegetarian and I do have a better awareness and dream recall compared to when i was not but I think It's only because I'm eating better.  On the days that I eat crap I feel like crap just like when I was not a vegetarian.  You can also argue tho that not causing pain to animals would increase your awareness.

----------


## Samael

I'm ovo-lacto vegetarian right now, with an intent to go vegan in time. I never did keep track of how the switch affected my dreams, though. I know I feel better.

----------


## Flying Mandarine

MythicDreams: More and more studies show that a properly planned vegan diet is at least as healthy as a non-vegan diet, and even healthier.
Straight from the American Dietetic Association : "Properly planned vegan diets are healthful and have been found to satisfy nutritional needs, and offer protection against heart disease, cancer, and other diseases."

We are omnivore for a reason, and that reason is that it is easier to survive in a hostile environment if you can eat 'everything' than if you can eat less types of food. But since being an omnivore doesn't mean we *need* to eat a little bit of everything (since most of us in Western countries can choose whatever we want to eat), there is no link between eating 'everything' and being healthy. Quite the contrary, as seen in all the studies that are being published.

So, according to the knowledge we have as of today, a vegan diet is more beneficial than a 'standard' and 'balanced' diet.


But if we want to debate veganism in itself, I believe we'd be better off creating a new thread in another forum, and keep this thread here about if vegans have seen their lucidity increased or decreased as a result of their diet.  :smiley:

----------


## chase

It's okay for some people to disagree because they're so used to eating meat and animal products. I guess you can only notice the difference when you stop consuming these things. Not eating meat, and switching to "real" food or just "raw" foods makes your vividness increase so much than if you were to consume lots of processed foods. It just makes since that fresh fruits and veggies are better for you than eating meat. But yes, it does cost more to buy fresh organic vegetables than to just buy unhealthy meats or fast food. There's a film called "FOOD INC." which goes into some of this in more detail. But to stay on topic, becoming vegan to increase the chances of lucid dreaming probably won't happen over night. But I still believe over time that a vegan lucid dreamer will have much more success than others.

-Chase

----------


## Hidden

Vegan...  but...  cheese...  -drools-

I'm not sure I could stop eating dairy products.  I have been thinking about cutting out red meat for a while now, since I don't like it that much anyway.  Really, though, I think my problem is that I eat too much chocolate and ice cream.

Regarding vegans and lucid dreaming...  I'm not sure if it's the lack of meat that seems to help with awareness, since in cutting out meat you add a lot more fruits and vegetables.  A healthy non-vegetarian diet would also include lots of fresh foods.  Not eating processed foods seems like it would be a big part of it.  It would be interesting to do a study comparing the two.

----------


## Bigpun

nah god design us to to be raw vegan. kung fu monks thats live in high mountain in china that only eat raw vegan indeed to live up to 300 years sometimes thousands

----------


## zebrah

Pics or it didn't happen.

No but really where is your source.

----------


## BagO

Maybe longer life spans but that old I don't really think so.  Where did you hear/see that?

----------


## XeL

I've been a vegetarian for nearly two years now, and it's has definitely improved not only my mindfulness, but also my overall health and wellbeing. I really do believe that giving up meat helps with lucid dreaming. I don't know if there is a scientific explanation for it, but my mind is definitely more clear  now than it used to be.

A clear and aware mind = lucidity.

----------


## Hidden

Sarcasm perhaps?

On subject, are there any vegetarians out there who haven't noticed it's helped with lucid dreaming?  So far it seems like all vegans/vegetarians agree that it helps (or don't know).

----------


## SteadyState

I've been vegan for a little less than a year now and I haven't noticed a huge shift in dreaming. However, I haven't really been actively practicing lucid dreaming lately. I'll see how it goes now that I'm back into it. However, I did have to stop taking fish oil pills - which I found increased the vividness and clarity of my dreams.

I'm extremely happy with my vegan diet though. I have a lot more energy and just feel a lot better in general. If anyone here is vegetarian and is considering going vegan, I'd definitely recommend it. It's a lot easier than you might think.

----------


## Hidden

Who would want to take fish oil pills? o.0

----------


## SteadyState

> Who would want to take fish oil pills? o.0



Fish oil contains vitamins B6 and B12 which both have an effect on dreams.
http://b6dreams.com/

I also think there's some info on these forums about it.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I may cut out fast food (for weight loss more so than dreaming), but I won't turn vegan. Besides, cutting out anything unhealthy can help with feeling better and being more mentally alert. For a good long time I didn't drink soda or any other super sweet drink and I felt SO good. Didn't pay attention to my dreams at the time, though I will this go around to see if there's a change. (after I force my dad to stop buying them. >_<).  Of course thatprobably won't apply to everyone. But probably cutting anything out that causes you mental or physical fatigue would probably help with having lucid dreams.

----------


## Hidden

> Fish oil contains vitamins B6 and B12 which both have an effect on dreams.
> http://b6dreams.com/
> 
> I also think there's some info on these forums about it.



Ah, I see.  I misread what you'd written.  Thanks for the link; I was actually wondering about B6 just recently.

----------


## chase

It's been awhile since I've visited this thread! I have read that vegans live longer than non vegans. 10 years or more depending on diet/exercise etc. I must say being vegan for 40 days now, 12 when I started this thread in the beginning. Well, surely it has helped. I've been really busy with writing and whatnot and haven't done any reality checks at all and had three nice lucid dreams without any effort put into them at all. Had two in the same night and my god, they were so vivid and clear and detailed. It was alarming! Only I had to pee really bad the second I became lucid in the first dream and was afraid that if I did I'd pee my bed. But honestly, being vegan is just amazing! Even if I was only a vegetarian I'd still feel insanely different and more alive in the dream state. I'm off to try a more raw food diet and I'll get back to this thread and post the results.

PS. I used to take these One A Day vitamins but since I went vegan I had to give them up and haven't been taking any at all. You need B12 when you give up meat but you can get that in other foods like cereal etc. So I feel normal without the vitamins but I am still looking into some vegan ones.

PPS. For those that say they can't be vegan because they love cheese and ice cream etc. Daiya Mozzarella Cheese is probably the BEST cheese I have ever tasted. Also organic non-dairy ice cream is so good! Try any organic non-dairy ice cream and compare it to normal dairy ice cream that isn't vegan and you will like the non-dairy kind more. It tastes the same but better. Seriously! Give it a go...

-Chase

----------


## Andra

When I started lucid dreaming I read a lot about 'lucid nutrition'' and found out that dairy products are very good for lucid dreaming.Also vitamin B12 is very important for lucid dreams and you only find it in animal products.So I don't think being a vegan  necessarily means better awareness or more lucids.In my opinion what will really help is eating healthy and exercising  :Cheeky: 

Anyways congrats on becoming a vegan 
I intend to give up on chicken(I only eat fish and chicken) also but I cant' yet because of my parents

----------


## Mancon

I'm a vegetarian because I don't believe in the consuming of meat. Not Vegan though

----------


## Evolventity

I've never had a lucid dream before being Vegan in 2009, so I cant comment on that comparison, but I do have more energy and mind-clarity in waking life and dream recall after going Vegan.

----------


## apsinvo

I went vegan about a year ago. I'm not 'strictly' vegan, i.e. I'll have milk in tea etc, but I dont eat meat or fish at all, and try and stay away from eggs and the like. I haven't noticed improvements in dreaming or LD to speak of, although I have noticed having much more energy, being 1000x healthier, and having much better meditation sessions  :smiley:

----------


## chase

> I went vegan about a year ago. I'm not 'strictly' vegan, i.e. I'll have milk in tea etc, but I dont eat meat or fish at all, and try and stay away from eggs and the like. I haven't noticed improvements in dreaming or LD to speak of, although I have noticed having much more energy, being 1000x healthier, and having much better meditation sessions



Well, if you go 100% vegan I think you will see a huge difference.  I am really strict with my diet now.  I won't even eat anything with "high fructose corn syrup" or have anything containing "aspartame" (just look up the huge list of side effects and you will see why.)  I also switched from regular table salt to only "sea salt" and try to eat organic as much as possible and raw foods whenever I can.  The one thing that has seemed to help a lot is drinking tea.  Rooibos tea to be exact!  Red tea is my favorite!  Really seems to calm you and make you more aware of your surroundings.  I also don't have caffeine in my diet which I believe has great benefits.  I'm not saying everybody should do what I do, it is harder and takes a lot of willpower but it is worth it.  It will cure depression and all sorts of other things in the process.  Not saying I've cured my depression 100% but it was gone for quite awhile.  Not eating fast food and learning to appreciate what goes into your body effects your mind and thus lucid dreaming seems to change on a number of scales.  Opening your mind and allowing you to live a much greater lifestyle than those around you.  -Chase

----------


## joep0412

i get that not eating meat is healthier. But aren't products like milk and cheese healthy aswell? and eggwhites, you're body needs eggwhites

----------


## Purebred

I am vegetarian for about 11 years now. ;D

----------


## Marm

“I'm not a vegetarian, but I eat animals who are”

----------


## Loaf

> “I'm not a vegetarian, but I eat animals who are”



Totally worth the bump.

----------


## MagicDustin

Just broke my vegan after a year by eating eggs cause I was stupid and didn't eat protein things but I try to keep it vegan as much as possible.

----------


## smoothcriminal1

I am a veganphobic. I am totally opposed to vegan diets and abstaining from meat. Power to the meat!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by smoothcriminal1


I am a veganphobic. I am totally opposed to vegan diets and abstaining from meat. Power to the meat!



Totally worth the bump.*

----------


## StonedApe

I'm a vegetarian and a vegan a couple days out of the week. I try to eat vegan but sometimes it's just to much trouble to avoid eggs and butter.

I can't remember if I became a vegetarian or had LDs first. I think I started getting into both around the same time. But I do notice increased awareness and focus when I eat vegan vs vegetarian. I feel lighter and like I'm using the food in an optimum way rather than overeating, but this could be more because I'm more conscious of my food and eating habits when I eat vegan.

----------


## WarBenifit156

If you eat about 80 grams of protein a day, if you work out, then you'll have much more energy than you would without protein.

----------


## StonedApe

Good thing you can get protein without eating meat. 80 grams is a bit much though isn't it? You only need like 50 to 60 right?

----------


## Carzlebub

i've heard that large amounts of unfermented soy products like tofu is bad for your health. Asians surprisingly only eat a small amount of tofu, and they usually eat the fermented forms like soy sauce, miso soup, tamare. So for all of you vegans out here, is tofu your main source of protein? I think whole wheat bread and nuts would be a good substitute of protein for tofu if it is true that decently large quantities of it is bad so they say

----------


## StonedApe

Not at all, I hardly ever eat tofu. Bread, nuts and beans are my main sources. I eat cheese and milk too but not very much any more, and if it wasn't so expensive I'd switch to hemp milk.

----------


## dajo

I was vegan for 3 years but have started to eat some dairy products recently. The reason is that I now live in a country where you will mainly find meat and very little vegan dishes, at least compared to where I was living before, so the reason is limited food diversity. But I'm planning on going full vegan in the future again - I'm still very aware of all the good reasons to do so. I changed my diet and got into lucid dreaming at around the same time, but I was observing a number of good bodily changes during my transition besides the dreaming part.

----------


## Loaf

> I was vegan for 3 years but have started to eat some dairy products recently.



Daww and you were doing so well. My friend managed to find raw vegan restaurants and learned to prepare good food herself, you have no excuse.  :tongue2:

----------


## dajo

yea, I know..  ::?:

----------


## Carzlebub

I believe a diet full of raw veggies, organic foods, as well as organic meats, fish, eggs, that isn't processed, is just as good as a pure vegan diet. There may be another reason why people who stop eating meat feel so differently that has nothing to do with the meat itself per se. Most meat is full of preservatives, nitrates, cleansed with ammonia, etc, all that bs. To say that it is the meat itself is a bit of an assumption. However, if anyone here transitioned from a diet consisting of organic meat to a vegan one and feels a lot better, my argument is smashed

----------


## WarBenifit156

> Good thing you can get protein without eating meat. 80 grams is a bit much though isn't it? You only need like 50 to 60 right?



It really depends on your weight, I weigh about 148 pounds so I need to eat about 70 grams of Protein to get maximum natural energy. There's charts on the internet for those kinds of things.

----------

